# Which Firefox addons do you install?



## john_rambo (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi,

I use Firefox as my primary browser. I use Chromium too only because I have two Facebook profiles. The Firefox addons that I use are:

NoScript
Bluhell Firewall
HTTPS Everywhere
Web of Trust
NetVideoHunter

I use Bluhell Firewall in place of Adblock Plus because Adblock Plus makes Firefox run quite slowly. I've got only 2 GB of memory installed.

Which Firefox addons do you install?


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Which Firefox addons do you install ?*

I generally just disable Javascript. This gets rid of most of the invasive adverts. I also don't value anything that requires Javascript to work so I had nothing to lose


----------



## freethread (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Which Firefox addons do you install ?*


Add to search bar
Flagfox
Server spy

Junk is filtered by DNS, firewalls and scripts on a FreeBSD server (still 9.2, I'm not ready to install BIND + 10.0 upgrading from 9.2).


----------



## zspider (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Which Firefox addons do you install ?*


NoScript
Ghostery
AdBlock+
DownloadHelper


----------



## JX8P (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Which Firefox addons do you install ?*

I myself use Seamonkey (find it in the ports tree: www/seamonkey. I switched after Opera hit v15, as Seamonkey is quite close in philosophy to Opera), which is similar to Firefox in that it too uses the Gecko engine, and thus has cross-support with many Firefox addons. 

The addons I use with Seamonkey, all of which are available on Firefox too, include:


Adblock Plus
ChatZilla
ColorfulTabs
DOM Inspector
DownThemAll! Download Manager
Javascript Debugger
NoScript!
Private Tab
Scriptish
User Agent Switcher
SecureLogin
and finally, Ghostery.


----------



## Juanitou (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Which Firefox addons do you install ?*

I would add Vimperator and FoxReplace to the previous lists.


----------



## fonz (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Which Firefox addons do you install ?*

Since switching from Opera to Firefox when the former dropped Presto, I've been using the following addons:

Adblock Plus
Adblock Plus Pop-up Addon
NoScript
Ghostery
Dictionary Switcher (ergo: there's no excuse for not using a spell checker on forums  P)
Flash and Video Download
New Tab Homepage
Toggle Proxy (which effectively turns Tor on or off)
And I wish there was an addon that does tab stacking like Opera.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 5, 2014)

If you're running Firefox, cloud to butt plus is an essential add-on.  See the screenshots for an idea of what it does.


----------



## fonz (Apr 5, 2014)

jrm said:
			
		

> If you're running Firefox, butt to butt plus is an essential add-on.  See the screenshots for an idea of what it does.


Thanks  :beergrin


----------



## sossego (Apr 5, 2014)

The picture is gone.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 5, 2014)

sossego said:
			
		

> The picture is gone.



Click on the link in my post.  I have no idea what @fonz is quoting.  It's not what I posted.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 5, 2014)

D'oh.  @fonz is running the add-on.  *Face-palm*.


----------



## fonz (Apr 5, 2014)

sossego said:
			
		

> The picture is gone.


Did you mean the image of Henry Winkler you posted? I didn't remove that and according to the logs neither did any other moderator.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 5, 2014)

These:

```
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/yet-another-smooth-scrolling/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/user-agent-overrider/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/noscript/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/firegestures/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/ghostery/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/single-key-tab-switch/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/new-tabs-at-the-end/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/duplicate-tab-closer/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/duplicate-in-tab-context-menu/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/fxif/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/tab-mix-plus/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/custom-tab-width/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/unmht/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/chmfox/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/session-manager/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/self-destructing-cookies/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/tineye-reverse-image-search/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/epubreader/
```

And these settings in the about:config page:

```
browser.tabs.animate = FALSE
geo.enabled = FALSE
security.tls.version.max = 3
security.ssl3.rsa_fips_des_ede3_sha = FALSE
gfx.xrender.enabled = FALSE
```

And start Firefox with this in env(1):

```
export MOZ_DISABLE_IMAGE_OPTIMIZE=1
```


----------



## tzoi516 (Apr 6, 2014)

@vermaden, how did you get your list like that? I don't think Extension List Dumper does that.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 6, 2014)

tzoi516 said:
			
		

> @vermaden, how did you get your list like that? I don't think Extension List Dumper does that.


My previous post is just a contents of a file opera-firefox-migration.txt I created after I realized Opera is dead 

I just gathered links and settings for Firefox to make it a little less of a PITA.


----------



## tzoi516 (Apr 6, 2014)

```
- Adblock Edge
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-edge/ http://bitbucket.org/adstomper/adblockedge
- Copy Plain Text 2
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/copy-plain-text-2/
- Disconnect
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disconnect/ https://disconnect.me/
- DownloadHelper
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/ http://www.downloadhelper.net
- Element Hiding Helper for Adblock Plus
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/elemhidehelper/ http://adblockplus.org/en/elemhidehelper
- Extension List Dumper
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/extension-list-dumper/ http://www.sogame.cat/
- FlashGot
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashgot/ http://flashgot.net
- Ghostery
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ghostery/ http://www.ghostery.com
- HTTPS-Everywhere
    https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
- LastPass
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/lastpass-password-manager/ http://lastpass.com/
- Lightbeam
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/lightbeam/ http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/lightbeam/
- Mailvelope
    http://www.mailvelope.com
- RequestPolicy
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/requestpolicy/ http://www.requestpolicy.com/
- Self-Destructing Cookies
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/self-destructing-cookies/ https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/self-destructing-cookies/?src=api
- Speed Dial
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/speed-dial/ http://speeddial.uworks.net/
- SQLite Manager
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sqlite-manager/ http://sqlite-manager.googlecode.com/
- Tab Mix Plus
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tab-mix-plus/ http://tmp.garyr.net
- WOT
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/wot-safe-browsing-tool/ http://www.mywot.com/
- Xmarks
    https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/xmarks-sync/ http://www.xmarks.com/
```


----------



## dandelion (Apr 7, 2014)

Android lacks a lot of addons and UI features from Desktop e.g., scroll position restore, undo closed tab, clear private data for a period of time.

Adblock Plus
HTTPS-Everywhere
Mobile Image Blocker
Tap Translate
Desktop mostly accumulated stuff over the years of browsing prn. It takes a toll on memory when the number of tabs goes above 200 as UnloadTab addon isn't very effective unlike plain restart. Bookmark All Tabs, to be a replacement for idle tabs, needs an ability to save history and scroll position for each link.

about:sessionstore
Adblock Plus
BitTorrent WebUI+
Bloody Vikings!
BugzillaJS
Cookie Controller
Customizable Shortcuts
Greasemonkey (ViewTube, Webcomic Reader, Pixiv++, etc)
HTTPS-Everywhere
KeySnail (HoK, K2Emacs, etc)
NetVideoHunter
NoScript
NoSquint
PDF Viewer (more recent version)
Rikaichan
Thumbnail Zoom Plus
Tree Style Tab
Unified Sidebar
Wiktionary and Google Translate (broken)


----------



## Hewitson (Apr 17, 2014)

Sabnzbfox is the only addon I use. I'll have to check out some of these when I get some spare time.


----------

